# Schwinn Admiral?



## Stephanie Smithson (May 3, 2016)

Hey all,
Can anyone help me out with this bike? It says admiral on the front badge and looks like a headlight and most likely a basket is missing from the front. My question is it called another name other than admiral (ex-hornet)? I can't find anything searching the web by schwinn  admiral. Only thing close said it was a Schwinn admiral hornet. Is that correct? From my understanding, the bike is from the 50s. As always, any help is much appreciated.


----------



## ohdeebee (May 3, 2016)

Admiral is not a model name. Bike is most likely a hornet or DX assuming there's even a difference. Rear rack is wrong and basket would've been an add on anyway.


----------



## Stephanie Smithson (May 3, 2016)

ohdeebee said:


> Admiral is not a model name. Bike is most likely a hornet or DX assuming there's even a difference. Rear rack is wrong and basket would've been an add on anyway.



Should it have a headlight? Horn?


----------



## ohdeebee (May 3, 2016)

Horn in the tank. Light was probably a delta torpedo


----------



## rollfaster (May 3, 2016)

Can I see a pic of the serial number please?


----------



## GTs58 (May 3, 2016)

Possible 1948-49 model?


----------



## the tinker (May 3, 2016)

Hey Gary, Don't you ever sleep? What are you doing up so late?
I think the bike was just called the "Hollywood".


----------



## GTs58 (May 3, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Hey Gary, Don't you ever sleep? What are you doing up so late?
> I think the bike was just called the "Hollywood".




Nope, got no sleep last night so why go to bed.

The Hollywood was a DeeeLuxe model and loaded with bucket seats, Hi-Fi, and power steering.


----------



## Stephanie Smithson (May 4, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Can I see a pic of the serial number please?



Trying to get it. Hopefully today


----------



## HARPO (May 9, 2016)

The handlebar stem is a one-year-only from 1949, so this should define the date.


----------



## Stephanie Smithson (May 17, 2016)

Finally just got a serial number from the lady who owns it. It is: D14608. Anyone with info on year and model is much appreciated.


----------



## GTs58 (May 17, 2016)

Stephanie Smithson said:


> Finally just got a serial number from the lady who owns it. It is: D14608. Anyone with info on year and model is much appreciated.




The model is posted above. 1948 serial number.


----------

